# Cool Heat



## glam8babe (Jun 1, 2008)

will this be coming out 3rd July? as its the first thursday
im going away on the 4th and wanna get some nice new shadows and slimshines for my jolly hols

and also will Sonic Chic and New View be coming out in July also?
the US dates are really confusing!


and while i made this thread what will you be getting from Cool Heat?
even though Neo sci-fi isnt out just yet lol


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 1, 2008)

From Cool Heat I'm planning to get

*Warm Chill* Frosty seafoam green with gold pearl (frost) 
*Gulf Stream* Frosty mid-tone blue green with green pearl (frost) 
*Cool Heat* Frosty teal with multi-dimensional pearl (frost) 

From Sonic Chic possibly 

*Nuance* Mid-tone peach with gold pearl 
*Gentle* Raspberry with Gold Pearl 
*Gleeful* Deep dirty blue pink with gold pearl 
*Merrily* Dirty burned red with gold pearl 
*Love Thing* Dirty burgundy with gold pearl 
*Pleasantry* Intense mid tone blue pink with gold pearl 
but I need to see swatches first


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 2, 2008)

*****


----------



## Patricia (Jun 3, 2008)

so far i only want solar white for sure (i'm getting like 2 of this LOL), might change when i see them in person

i'm also loving:

cool heat
blue flame
gulf stream

but i already have parrot, deept truth and steamy and don't really use them that much so i'm not sure


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not expecting to get anything from Cool Heat, which is a bit of relief to my purse. Once I see more swatches and haul posts, I suppose I might change my mind, but most of the eyeshadows (usually my main interest in any collection) would be unflattering on me.


----------



## tigerli17 (Jun 3, 2008)

No idea on dates but everything seems to have regulated for the first thursday of each month now so I can only assume...

*Cool Heat:*
Solar White
Warm Chill
Cool Heat
Climate Blue MAYBE (The swatches I've seen aren't all that impressive now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Gulf Stream MAYBE (I already have steamy, I don't know if theres much point in getting this one too)
Swealter Slimshine MAYBE (I'm on the fence on this ATM)

Don't want anything from New View

*Sonic Chic:*
Dainty
Nuance
Love Joy (Possible use as a contour if it looks right)
Warm Soul


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 3, 2008)

It's my birthday in July so I'm going to get my mum to get the things I want and put them away for my birthday. I'll have to write a list.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 4, 2008)

I really like the look of this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I think I will be getting..

Climate blue e/s
Cool heat e/s
Solar white e/s
Warm chill e/s

High 90s slimshine
tropic glow slimshine


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

I will love Cool Heat! These are absolutely my colors!

I want all five blue-green e/s:

Cool Heat
Gulf Stream
Warm Chill
Blue Flame 
Climate Blue

The release date for Germany is July 5th.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 4, 2008)

Do we get Sonic chic in july too? There are so many coming out I'm getting confused.


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 4, 2008)

My cousin will be in the US when the cool heat collection is to be released, so I'll be asking her to get me all of the blue/green eyeshadows and one of the highlight colours. Maybe one of the slimshines.

Im a sucker for greens and turquoises. They look so gorgeous.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Do we get Sonic chic in july too? There are so many coming out I'm getting confused._

 
im sure we do
i worked out most of the months for collections and for july its most likely to be: cool heat, sonic chic and New view


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_ 
Im a sucker for greens and turquoises. They look so gorgeous._


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Do we get Sonic chic in july too? There are so many coming out I'm getting confused._

 

Sara: Hi Susanne! How can I help you today?
Susanne: Hi Sara. I come from Germany and would like to know if you have an international release date for Sonic Chic already?
Sara: Let me check on that for you, just one moment please.
Sara: July 2008 is the info I have.  If you want a more specific launch date, please contact a MAC counter in your country.  
Sara:  Click here for the Find Stores page.
Susanne: Thanks, Sara. Have a great day!


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm going to pass on all of these eyeshadows because I have mood ring from Heatherette, steamy, aquadisiac, and teal pigment and there all simular colours to the greens in cool heat plus I hardly ever wear any of the green colours that I already have. They do look pretty though, but I'm not buying anything I know I probably won't use anymore. 

I'm not sure how I feel about Sonic Chic either, I have way too many blushes and I don't think I need anymore, obviously once the swatches start to come I'm sure I'll change my mind though.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^^ oh, I have many, many blue-greens and teals ... LOL 
As I already said I love these colors and wear them really often. And I think that these won't look exactely the same like other MAC teal e/s.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't have mny greens, just Parrot and Mood ring so I'm getting them all.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ Luceuk, I like your avatar picture.


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^^ Luceuk, I like your avatar picture._

 
I think your avatar looks so cute hehe. 

I really can't wait for sonic chic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think collection will be a huge hit, hopefully they'll make them a perm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Listen to me, they haven't even come out and wishing they were perms.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_I really can't wait for sonic chic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think collection will be a huge hit, hopefully they'll make them a perm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Listen to me, they haven't even come out and wishing they were perms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I love the regular MSFs. If the blushes are as good as them...


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking about buying most of the MSF blushes, it is my birthday in July so I might


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

ohh the msf blushes look sooo hot!
did you guys see the picture someone put in the sonic chic thread?


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 5, 2008)

My bank balance is jumping for joy at the fact I look like crap in blues and greens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only e/s I'll maybe be picking up will be Solar White and Warming Trend.  The other e/s look beautiful - just a shame they don't look quite so good on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll def be picking up a couple of slimshines though... I've got my eye on Tropic Glow and either one of Gentle Summer or By Degrees (maybe both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Ooooh, and as for Sonic Chic... well this could be where the bank balance gets into difficulties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't say much having not seen them in person, but... I'm pretty sure I'll end up with at least 4.  Undoubtedly, this will occur even if I march down to the counter with the intention of only getting one.  I have no self restraint.


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, and just realised thatr the 181 brush will also somehow find its way back to my house.  Damn it!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 6, 2008)

I want all the Cool heat eyeshadows! I'm a sucker for blues & greens! I also quite like the look of High 90's slimshine.

I absolutely love the look of all the Sonic Chic blushes & I also want 1 of the New view MSF duos. My bank account is going to cry!!!


----------



## Jot (Jun 6, 2008)

I might be restrained for once on this and just get warm chill and i'll be good on sonic chic and just get one blush - watch this space as i bet i don't stick to that!!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_I might be restrained for once on this and just get warm chill and i'll be good on sonic chic and just get one blush - watch this space as i bet i don't stick to that!!!_

 
Yeah I said I wasn't getting anything from Dazzelglass or Neo Sci-Fi, but here I am with 1 dazzelglass & a NSF l/s & l/g


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

I am getting all the blushes from Sonic Chic.  I love the MSFs and no doubt... will love the blushes as well.

Cool Heat... I am going to get three slimshines, pink and red, and one e/s... maybe.  I have tones of blues and teals.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2008)

I want all blue-green e/s from Cool Heat, two blushes from Sonic Chic and of course the 181 SE brush!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is the 181SE just a smaller version of the 182?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Is the 181SE just a smaller version of the 182?_

 
Yes, but it should be softer.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

I have changed my mind about this again haha, I now want...

Solar white e/s
Warm chill e/s
Gulf stream e/s
Cool heat e/s

High 90s slimshine 
Tropic glow slimshine

Iam so excited about this collection


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I just want tropic glow slimshine and gentle simmer slimshine.

Will the mineralize blushes be out at the same time as cool heat then?_

 
I hope not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want a load of these haha !!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive had a look at the e/s swatches and can shockingly say... I will pass on them all as I have lotsa similar colours...

And I have way too many lip colours... although High 90s looks oh so tempting! I'm hoping we will get some (free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) products at our next training update in July.  We got some NN stuff last time...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I just want tropic glow slimshine and gentle simmer slimshine.

Will the mineralize blushes be out at the same time as cool heat then?_

 
In Germany they both will come out in July. Cool Heat on July 5th, Sonic Chic later in July.


----------



## Paradise213 (Jun 14, 2008)

Everything from cool heat is dupeable with other colours so I don't think I'll be getting anything, apart from a few slimshines.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Cool Heat UK*

Hi

I am dying to get my hands on the whole of this set after seeing loads of gorgous swatches and FOTD and hauls lol, i just have to get my hands on the whole lot!!, but i have one major downside i cannot see it anywhere online on maccosmetics.co.uk and as i carnt get to a MAC counter i cannot check there. So does anyone know when the Cool Heat collection is going to come to the UK?

Thanks for any help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nessy xx


----------



## Nadeshda (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Cool Heat UK*

There is already a therad on this on the European forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here you go: http://specktra.net/f242/cool-heat-101792/


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Cool Heat UK*

The first thursday of June we get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It usually goes up online on the tuesday.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Cool Heat UK*

Thanks _Nadeshda gone to check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nessy xx
_


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2008)

I want all the eyeshadows from cool heat luckaly blues suit me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i want the lipsticks and deffo the purfume to lol, at least i have some time to save slightly. Thankfully i can pass on the blusher (dont know how to use it or what colours to use on me lol)

Nessy xx


----------



## melliquor (Jun 14, 2008)

Sonic Chic is confirmed for first Thursday of August.  Only collection for July is Cool Heat.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats good then will be easier to save up for it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nessy xx


----------



## melliquor (Jun 15, 2008)

From the swatches, Cool Heat & Climate Blue looks very chalky.  Gulf Stream is a dupe of Waternymph and Warm Chill is similiar to Mood Ring and Blue flame is similiar to Deep Truth.  I think the only one I am getting is Solar White.  

I don't want to rush out and buy the e/s and find out they are crap like last years, CShock.  CShock... the e/s were so chalky and I couldn't use them.  A complete waste of money.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nessy* 

 
_Thats good then will be easier to save up for it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nessy xx_

 
I know!!!  I need to save big time for August.  If last year is anything to go by... they will be releasing about 5 collections that month here.  Last year they released Flashtronic, Novel Twist, 3D l/g, Rushmetal, & Painterly... all on the same day.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_From the swatches, Cool Heat & Climate Blue looks very chalky.  Gulf Stream is a dupe of Waternymph and Warm Chill is similiar to Mood Ring and Blue flame is similiar to Deep Truth.  I think the only one I am getting is Solar White.  

I don't want to rush out and buy the e/s and find out they are crap like last years, CShock.  CShock... the e/s were so chalky and I couldn't use them.  A complete waste of money._

 
I loved C Shock and still use the e/s. 

I haven't got Waternymph or Deep Truth and look forward to Gulf Stream and Blue Flame!! And Cool Heat!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I loved C Shock and still use the e/s. 

I haven't got Waternymph or Deep Truth and look forward to Gulf Stream and Blue Flame!! And Cool Heat!_

 
I got Waternymph and Deep Truth... love Waternymph.  There were some who like CShock but alot of people were complaining about the textures of CShock... I didn't listen and regretted it immediately.  This year I have been much more wiser about my purchases and making sure I don't buy any dupes.

You have to let me know what you think of Cool Heat... I don't have Big T and that was def one of the ones I was thinking of getting.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I got Waternymph and Deep Truth... love Waternymph.  There were some who like CShock but alot of people were complaining about the textures of CShock... I didn't listen and regretted it immediately.  This year I have been much more wiser about my purchases and making sure I don't buy any dupes.

You have to let me know what you think of Cool Heat... I don't have Big T and that was def one of the ones I was thinking of getting._

 

I missed Waternymph and really regret it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Big T, Wondergrass and Going Bananas and I love working with them! I don't think they are bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to buy all five blue-greens from Cool Heat because I love these shades


----------



## melliquor (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I missed Waternymph and really regret it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Big T, Wondergrass and Going Bananas and I love working with them! I don't think they are bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to buy all five blue-greens from Cool Heat because I love these shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had Big T and sold it.  I still have Wondergrass, Going Bananas, and Eyepopping.  Wondergrass has a nice texture but Eyepopping is chalky... haven't gotten around to adding it to my swap list.  

I am going to have a look at Cool Heat... I need a colour like that.  I am thinking of checking out Climate Blue... all the rave reviews but it is still chalky.  Need to see if I can work with it.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_From the swatches, Cool Heat & Climate Blue looks very chalky.  Gulf Stream is a dupe of Waternymph and Warm Chill is similiar to Mood Ring and Blue flame is similiar to Deep Truth.  I think the only one I am getting is Solar White.  

I don't want to rush out and buy the e/s and find out they are crap like last years, CShock.  CShock... the e/s were so chalky and I couldn't use them.  A complete waste of money._

 
Well you've thrown a spanner in the works for me now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still probably end up getting them all. I can always swap them if I'm not happy.


----------



## blacktulip (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Sonic Chic is confirmed for first Thursday of August.  Only collection for July is Cool Heat._

 
Oh too bad I would like to see them soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What about the new view? I guess it will be released the same ae Sonic Chic in august, if the only collection on July is going to be Cool Heat.

Does this release dates count for Austria too? 

And I love Cool Heat, I think I'm going to get:
Solar White
Warm Chill
Gulf Steam
Blue  Flame

I would like to get the Climate Blue as well, but it looks so chalky in the swatches. So I don't know about this one. It looks similar to Contrast, maybe I'll pas on this one.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Cool Heat UK*

Merging with existing thread


----------



## melliquor (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blacktulip* 

 
_Oh too bad I would like to see them soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What about the new view? I guess it will be released the same ae Sonic Chic in august, if the only collection on July is going to be Cool Heat.

Does this release dates count for Austria too? 

And I love Cool Heat, I think I'm going to get:
Solar White
Warm Chill
Gulf Steam
Blue Flame

I would like to get the Climate Blue as well, but it looks so chalky in the swatches. So I don't know about this one. It looks similar to Contrast, maybe I'll pas on this one._

 
I am thinking the same thing.  We should be getting all of the mineralize collections in August... Sonic Chic, New View, and the e/s (can't remember the name).


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I am thinking the same thing.  We should be getting all of the mineralize collections in August... Sonic Chic, New View, and the e/s (can't remember the name)._

 
e/s = Electroflash


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

I wasn't going to get anything, now I'm thinking about getting warming trend, high 90's and gentle simmer :s


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 17, 2008)

I really can't decide what to get. Probably most of the eye shadows and one slimshine.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 17, 2008)

I keep telling myself that I don't need any of them except for Solar White.  Need to save money for Sonic Chic.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 17, 2008)

Just to let you know... I saw these today at HOF in the city and they are gorgeous.  The MA let me have a preview of them.  They are limited though... they only had about 8 of some of them and six of Solar White.  The MA said they weren't going to be getting that many in and will sell out quickly.  I would make sure you go early to get them.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm going to order as soon as they are on the website, but I'm not allowed them till my birthday at the end of July


----------



## Dani California (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, I look crap in blues and greens so maybe only Solar white for me, and the sheer red slimshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so not so bad. And am trying to hold out and NOT look at those damn sonic chic blushers.........hehe!!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone know then this may be up on the website? TIA 

xx


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2008)

first tuesday of july i am guessing. although the products usually appear in teh afternoon rather than in the morning. i'm getting super excited about this collection though!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2008)

i cant wait for this collection.. but i have loads of teals/blues/greens so i might just get 1 blue and 1 green and both of the neutrals and 2 slimshines! i LURRRRV slimshines


----------



## blacktulip (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you guys know when the colection is launching to the stores and counters? The first thursday or the first monday in month?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2008)

its always the first thursday


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2008)

the slimshines do look ace! and i'v never had one before so am deffo getting tropic glow and possibly another one. i also have lots of teals and blues but am really loving doing blue eyed looks at the moment so can't wiat to get a few more. still don't know if i should get blue flame though as it does look very similar to deep truth which is my current fave color to work with!


----------



## blacktulip (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh I cant wait for the next week - I hope that the Cool Heat is comming out on the 3rd of Jully. And I'm still hoping for the Sonic Chic and New view
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those eyeshdows will be mine


----------



## Jot (Jun 25, 2008)

hmmm i wonder if i can b2m for a slimshine or just a regular lipstick??


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 25, 2008)

I was able to B2M for a couple of Slimshines when they first came out. (I got them from the pro store by mail.)


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 25, 2008)

So I'm guessing they'll probably be online next week? Does anyone know how much the Sonic Chic MSF blushes will be, the same price as normal blushes?


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Same here I B2Md for slimshines last year. I wish we could B2M for lipglass & lustreglasees as well!

I remember reading the Mineralize blushes are going to be the same price as regular blushers. Not 100% though.

From Cool Heat im only interested in Solar White & maybe By Degrees slimshine


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sonic Chic isn't out next week is it? I thought that was August?


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish it was next week.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I'm going to order as soon as they are on the website, but I'm not allowed them till my birthday at the end of July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually I'm going to buy all the eyeshadows and a slimshine, I need cheering up found out I failed my exams


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Sonic Chic isn't out next week is it? I thought that was August?_

 
  It is said here that we will get Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic here next week... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make your wallets ready!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Actually I'm going to buy all the eyeshadows and a slimshine, I need cheering up found out I failed my exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Luceuk, I am sorry! But this can happen to everyone, it will be better next time!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## Jot (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is said here that we will get Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic here next week... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make your wallets ready!!_

 

OMG i so wasn't prepared for that i thought it was just Cool heat!!!


----------



## tigerli17 (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh bugger and me thinking it was going to be an easy month! I thought it was just Cool Heat this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bloody wanted quite a lot from Sonic Chic and pretty much ALL of Electroflash too! I thought Electroflash wasn't out till August/Sept...


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 1, 2008)

Iam going to be hooked on the website until it comes on arghhh lol


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought it would have been up by now!


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 1, 2008)

Me too


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 1, 2008)

hopefully tomorrow.
i want to order one of the summer trend makeup bags with my cool heat haul but im worried the orange one is going to sell out by then!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 1, 2008)

i got my cool heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




warming trend
solar white
cool heat 
climate blue (fell in love with it and the texture is not so bad!)

glimmer simmer slimshine (this one is not as pink as i thought, it's more peachy)

they also had electroflash (some of the shadows were amazing but i didn't get any) and new view out


----------



## shmooby (Jul 1, 2008)

... ok my bank balance is screwed this month!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't think the UK is getting the other collections until next month.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 2, 2008)

:-( its like heatherette all over again! the longer we have to wait the less i end up buying lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2008)

aw man i'm getting frustrated! i hate waiting for it!!


----------



## Wintertulip (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_:-( its like heatherette all over again! the longer we have to wait the less i end up buying lol_

 
How true! I wanted some of the Cool Heat Slimshines, but not any more... I want to treat myself today too.


----------



## Jot (Jul 2, 2008)

wish it would come up online and give us a clue what is actually coming out!!!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_wish it would come up online and give us a clue what is actually coming out!!!_

 
i know, i keep on checking the site but it doesnt look like its going to be on there today


----------



## Dani California (Jul 2, 2008)

Gah, the longer we have to wait, the less I buy, I just lose interest!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, trollydolly - what is that lipstick/ gloss you are wearing in your avatar? I think its lovely.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got back from Mac and they are all out tomorrow... Electroflash, New View, Sonic Chic and Cool Heat.  My fantastic MA let me buy my stuff today... even she shouldn't have.  I got all the blushes except for Love Joy... still in production and Cool Heat.  I will be posting my haul in a few minutes.  I was so happy... i think my heart stopped for a minute and my jaw dropped to the floor.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Gah, the longer we have to wait, the less I buy, I just lose interest!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, trollydolly - what is that lipstick/ gloss you are wearing in your avatar? I think its lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
blankety l/s and a tiny bit of bonus beat l/g
x


----------



## Dani California (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_blankety l/s and a tiny bit of bonus beat l/g
x_

 

Thanks trollydolly!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks lovely on you.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 2, 2008)

why are the collections still not online?


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 3, 2008)

hopefully today! ive got my first driving lesson this morning so im hoping when i get back everything should be online


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

Fingers crossed for this morning for the new collections going online and also for your driving lesson, trollydolly. Good luck!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm supposed to be going out today, I thought it would be ok to as they usually go online on a tuesday. Now I've said I can't go so they better go online!! I'm already not happy with the price increase. 

I hope the driving lesson goes well Trollydolly! I used to love my driving lessons.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope it comes on todayy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh and good luck trollydolly 1 year later and Iam still taking lessons haha


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_hopefully today! ive got my first driving lesson this morning so im hoping when i get back everything should be online_

 
Good luck.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

I went to selfridges oxford street and they said they won't have it until next week but it is in the pro store in carnaby street.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I went to selfridges oxford street and they said they won't have it until next week but it is in the pro store in carnaby street._

 
What collections aren't they having until next week... all of them?


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_What collections aren't they having until next week... all of them?_

 
none of them are there yet


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

I love Solar White... it is the perfect neutral shade. I am thinking of getting a backup. I used today... Warm Chill lid, Climate Blue crease, Solar White to highlight and Blue Flame in outer v. 

Warm Chill is a little hard to work with and took alot for the colour to show up but once it did... love the colour. I think it is diff than Mood Ring.

Blue Flame... love it and so pigmented. You only need a little.

Climate Blue is a little chalky but it is a beautiful colour. I used a smudger brush to apply it in my crease and that came out perfect. Really glad I got this colour... also another one that is very pigmented and don't need much.

Posted this in the general Cool Heat chat as well.  Sorry for copy and pasting.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

That sounds gorgeous melliquor x


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

They started putting the Mineralized blushes up


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

At last! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how long it will take to get all the collections online and whether the VAE will make an appearance too?


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_They started putting the Mineralized blushes up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
on the uk site ? I can's see them


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

I cant see them lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?x


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_on the uk site ? I can's see them_

 
I put Warm soul and Pleasantry in the search box and they came up


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

o0o thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive never thought of doing that x


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

cool heat is going up to if u search the shadows


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Electroflash is coming up as well.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

The Cool heat eye shadows are coming up as £10 for me??! If they all come up at £10 I'm going to order them all.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Future earth and New View are up too


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

5 collections, Iam going to be broke lol


----------



## Jot (Jul 3, 2008)

i'm going to be in the store in 3 hrs - can't wait xx


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

The 181se is going through as free for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you want it order quick!


----------



## Wintertulip (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_The 181se is going through as free for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you want it order quick!_

 
Will they honour it though? The 189 came up free for me as well. Well my order is done and paid for now...


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wintertulip* 

 
_Will they honour it though? The 189 came up free for me as well. Well my order is done and paid for now..._

 
A nail varnish went through free last month and I think a few didn't pay so hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would have ordered the 189, never mind.


----------



## Jot (Jul 3, 2008)

ooh so tempting to get both on the hope they are free!!!!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

189 came up free for me!! squee!!! They can't charge me after for it now can they? *_Hopes not*_


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

OK who bought Plasma Blue nail polish from Neo Sci Fi??? 

Did you get charged for it in the end?????

This is what we need to know!! Cos if not then Im ordering the other brush too!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

I had already ordered so I just ordered a tendertone and the 189, I really hope they don't charge me!


----------



## Jot (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_OK who bought Plasma Blue nail polish from Neo Sci Fi??? 

Did you get charged for it in the end?????

This is what we need to know!! Cos if not then Im ordering the other brush too!_

 

i ordered it and i did not get charged.
i have the two brushes in my bag and a pencil sharpener as i need to pay for something and hauling in store tonight!!!

i've just pressed pay now! lets hope they are free!!!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Me too! How would they charge you after your order has gone through though?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

My order went through and I havent been charged for the 181. I even check my bank account online and I havent been charged


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

But I'm scared they're gonna come for me in weeks to come!! 

LOL well that's their problem, not mine. I'm not paying!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_i have the two brushes in my bag and a pencil sharpener as i need to pay for something and hauling in store tonight!!!_

 
Ha ha, the pencil sharpener - why didn't I think of that! I bought the VAE to get the 'free' brush. The pencil sharpener with 2 hopefully free brushes must be the cheekiest order ever! It would be ever better if you've saved the SURVEY4 free delivery code and didn't even pay postage ...


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow free MAC brushes...dream come true LOL


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_But I'm scared they're gonna come for me in weeks to come!! 

LOL well that's their problem, not mine. I'm not paying!_

 
The amount of money we all spend and compared to US prices, I think we deserve them for free. If they try and charge me I'll send them back.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_The amount of money we all spend and compared to US prices, I think we deserve them for free. If they try and charge me I'll send them back._

 
I agree! I think that I deserve a brush free after how much I've spent at Mac online this past year


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

They better not charge me haha, I have the 182, so I dont want to be paying for the same brush but smaller lol. Fingers crossed x


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_The amount of money we all spend and compared to US prices, I think we deserve them for free. *If they try and charge me I'll send them back.*_

 
Same!


----------



## Jot (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Ha ha, the pencil sharpener - why didn't I think of that! I bought the VAE to get the 'free' brush. The pencil sharpener with 2 hopefully free brushes must be the cheekiest order ever! It would be ever better if you've saved the SURVEY4 free delivery code and didn't even pay postage ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i did!!! oops its a little cheeky but i figured i deserve it the amount i spend and i'm hauling in store in 2hrs 30 mins and counting


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 3, 2008)

im scared to order the brush incase they charge lol

i say if we are charged, we should all write to mac and complain because technically what we see advertised, is what we pay. customers rights or something lol


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I'll draft the letter if you want!!!

Plus this is a legal issue: I buy on the terms set when I see the product.

They can't charge for it at a later date without my consent because technically that is theft. If they want to charge for it then they need to advertise it at the set price. 

Otherwise, they can later say return it or pay for it. That is more reasonable but I doubt they would to be honest.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 3, 2008)

Ha Ha Ive put the 2 brushes in with my order now. I got solar white, love thing and a new view. And it said £0.00 for each of the brushes in the confirmation email. As Alan Partridge would say "CASH BACK"
It would be brilliant if we got them for free.

I remember when the mac barbie doll came out, I ordered it and checked the basket out, got confirmation.
A few days later I got an email off them, saying the doll had actually been sold out, and it was a mistake on the website, saying they was still available
.
They said sorry for the error, and sent me a free clear lipgloss and a mascara, and said I would be first on the list if they got any more in. Which to there credit they did. 
So they must see it, if theres a problem on the web, its there fault.

They better not charge us, anyway. Ive just spent £41 on a nars bronzing brush yesterday. I cant be affording them on top too.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2008)

ah i already put my order in and then saw about the free brushes!! and can't really afford to buy anuthing else! meh!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ah i already put my order in and then saw about the free brushes!! and can't really afford to buy anuthing else! meh!_

 
You could try Jot's cheeky trick ...







£2!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine are saying in Warehouse now so they obviously haven't noticed and the money has gone out of my bank.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

The two brushes that were free have been taken down off the website now! Perhaps they've realised their mistake!


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_The two brushes that were free have been taken down off the website now! Perhaps they've realised their mistake!_

 
Yeah I just noticed!! Quicker off the mark this time...they might have been wondering why the brushes were selling so quickly!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope they don't try to charge us now


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol! Yes, well my order says in warehouse so hopefully I'll still get my freebie!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

They can't charge you afterwards but they might not put them in boxes.  I hope we get them for free.  I ordered one of each.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha I cant believe they took it down.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

I ordered Hot Contrast, Love Joy, Sea Me, and the 2 free brushes.

Has anybody every gotten the stuff that said zero?


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

You know they would.  I really hope we get them.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_They can't charge you afterwards but they might not put them in boxes.  I hope we get them for free.  I ordered one of each._

 
I've just look at terms and conditions and can't see anything. So I think they have to give us them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they dispatch them tomorrow, they should then arrive on monday


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 3, 2008)

nooo it was a mistake. i checked back and theyve removed the brushes but in my bag it says the 181 is £19. damn shoulda pressed the pay button quicker!


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

I just got an email saying that due to a technical error the order has been cancelled.

But then I got an email recalling that one.....

Then another one repeating the first email!!!

But I placed 2 orders with free brushes in them but I've only had an email regarding one order.....


----------



## melliquor (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I just got an email saying that due to a technical error the order has been cancelled.

But then I got an email recalling that one.....

Then another one repeating the first email!!!

But I placed 2 orders with free brushes in them but I've only had an email regarding one order....._

 
I just checked mine and haven't received an email yet.  Did anybody else get a cancellation email?


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I just got an email saying that due to a technical error the order has been cancelled.

But then I got an email recalling that one.....

Then another one repeating the first email!!!

But I placed 2 orders with free brushes in them but I've only had an email regarding one order....._

 
I just got exactly the same, it was for my second order (Which included the 189) but not for my first that had the 181se in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They better refund me quickly if they have cancelled the both so I can re order it usually takes them ten days


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 4, 2008)

I also got the cancellation e-mail, the recall and then the cancellation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, there is a code for free delivery in the e-mail but I think it's only for reordering. I thought it was weird though that the whole order has been cancelled rather than just the brush removed from it as they've now effectively lost a sale from me - I only ordered the VAE on a whim and won't reorder it. I would have been happy to have had it had the order gone through but I'm not so bothered about it that I now feel I'm missing it, if that makes any sense.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

I've had emails cancelling both orders now but they're still showing on my orders page. I need to check my account...they need to gimme back my money!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 4, 2008)

I still haven't gotten an email.  Hopefully it will go through.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I've had emails cancelling both orders now but they're still showing on my orders page. I need to check my account...they need to gimme back my money!!_

 
Have you just recieved it? I got the first one at 12 ish. I bet they cancel my first order now too.

I'll be really annoyed if they cancel both because the last time I got a refund it took eactly ten days everything could be sold out by then. I won't be re ordering everything if they do.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I also got the cancellation e-mail, the recall and then the cancellation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, there is a code for free delivery in the e-mail but I think it's only for reordering. *I thought it was weird though that the whole order has been cancelled rather than just the brush removed from it as they've now effectively lost a sale from me* - I only ordered the VAE on a whim and won't reorder it. I would have been happy to have had it had the order gone through but I'm not so bothered about it that I now feel I'm missing it, if that makes any sense._

 
Yea I only ordered a couple things to get the brushes....I don't want them anymore!!

Although I am going to spend a bit instore tomorrow....


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Have you just recieved it? I got the first one at 12 ish. I bet they cancel my first order now too.

I'll be really annoyed if they cancel both because the last time I got a refund it took eactly ten days everything could be sold out by then. I won't be re ordering everything if they do._

 
I got the first one around 12 and the second one around half past 12

I think that is sooo stupid! They shoulda just taken out the brushes. Oh, well, their loss and another thing to add to my letter for Head Office!


----------



## Jot (Jul 4, 2008)

rubbish. i got the email, the recall and the email again!!!! too good to be true i guess.

Online acc says in Warehouse - could still wish that somehow they get dispatched! Very unlikely though


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

You know what's bothering me though? The shadows pricing inconsistency. It really is not fair. I can't order online for various reasons (I'll be away when the delivery is made amongst other things.) 

Who can I call/email?


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, they seem so muddled with what's going on, that it's not impossible we could still get them though my hope is fading fast! 

My account still has both orders I placed yesterday for the time being though.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes I'm secretly still harbouring hope....has anyone checked their account?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 4, 2008)

Mine hasnt been cancelled yet, but it is still in warehouse


----------



## Wintertulip (Jul 4, 2008)

I only had the 189 in my order (with 2 Cool Heat Shadows+ 1 MES) and it hasn't been cancelled yet. Status is still 'In Warehouse'. I hope I don't get a nasty surprise when I come back from my exam!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 4, 2008)

I've not had the dreaded email yet, either. The order is still showing as in the warehouse.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 4, 2008)

Everyone keep there fingers crossed


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 4, 2008)

I got the e-mails about 3 hours ago and my stuff still says 'In warehouse' too.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 4, 2008)

I wonder why some people got emails and some never ?


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe there actually is an error & it has nothing to do with the brushes?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 4, 2008)

It could be, I keep checking my emails but nothing yet.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 4, 2008)

I just checked my order and it has been dispatched and the brush is still on the list.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I just checked my order and it has been dispatched and the brush is still on the list._

 
My first order has too, I hope we get the free brush.


----------



## Wintertulip (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_My first order has too, I hope we get the free brush._

 
As has mine! 
Thinking about it, will they ask us to return them? Don't returns have to be thrown away/recycled even if they are BNIB, or am I just making stuff up here?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont think they could ask us to return them lol, as it was there mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





x


----------



## Claire84 (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't get any cancellation emails.  The only email I've got is the one I received a few mins ago saying my order has been displatched.  I went and checked my order on the site and it still has the 181 listed as being free.  Hopefully it should be turning up then!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 4, 2008)

I will be on here monday as soon as I get my order to see who got their free brushes haha


----------



## melliquor (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't gotten any cancellation emails yet but it still says in warehouse... even though all my orders always says in warehouse... even after it has been delivered.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 6, 2008)

Mine has dispatched and the tracking says it will be here tomorrow. I never got a cancellation email and the 189 still shows on my list for free! Will let you know tomorrow if it arrives

xx


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Mines on van for delivery, anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## Wintertulip (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine's been delivered, signed for by my sister, so I'm going to message her and ask her to open it and see if my brush is inside...


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 7, 2008)

I got my free 189!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

So did I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's tiny!! Glad I didn't pay £19.50 for it, I'd feel ripped off.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 7, 2008)

The mineralize stuff is amazing! The colour payoff on the blush and the eye shadows are immense! I started off not wanting any of the eyeshadows but now I want another!

Oh and the 189 is soooooooo soft!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Dainty and Gentle are gorgeous but my favourite is Pleasantry, I love it! Might buy a back up.

The colour pay off is amazing, you only need a tiny tiny bit of the blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So they will take ages to use up.

Also New View, I got the Medium one, wow it will be gorgeous as a highlight. Definitely buying a few back ups of this.


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to get mine! It still says on van awaiting delivery since 7-8am. But if he doesn't come early it's usually just after lunch time, so hopefully there'll be a knock at the door soon! I cannot wait!!


----------



## Claire84 (Jul 7, 2008)

My delivery is at my friend's house, so I'll get it tomorrow.  Hopefully my 181 will be there!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm playing with the cool heat eyeshadows now, they are gorgeous. I'm so glad I got them all, I don't have any colours like them apart from Parrot.


----------



## Jot (Jul 7, 2008)

oohhh good news you got your free brushes. I got the cancellation email and my account says in warehouse so doesn't look like i'll be so lucky xx


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I'm playing with the cool heat eyeshadows now, they are gorgeous. I'm so glad I got them all, I don't have any colours like them apart from Parrot._

 
I am still waiting for the collection here...WTF? I would love playing with them as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has MAC forgotten me and my counter??


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 7, 2008)

Didn't like the blushes. Just glittery and not really special IMO.

I got the blues from CH (well minus Warm chill and Blue flame) and I love them.

Got the New View MSF but I'm not overly impressed with it. What brushes are ppl using for the shimmery side?


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## melliquor (Jul 7, 2008)

I just called Mac... and they haven't sent mine out yet but it looks like it hasn't been cancelled.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_I'm now going to start doing combos with my shadesticks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I just got Sharkskin love it, it looks gorgeous with blue flame and a little bit climate blue in the crease with solar white as a highlight.


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine hasn't come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It says it's been on the van since 8am, loosing hope of it coming today!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay it just came! Wow, so so pretty!
The brush is so soft and cute, very small!


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine came this morning, luckily my nan signed for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will give everything a try in a bit. Cool heat e/s looks gorge!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't get over how much I love all this mineralize stuuf (blushes, eyeshadows, new view) I seriously think that this is the best makeup I have ever got!!

I am skint right now but sooo neeed more eyeshadows and another blush!
xx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 7, 2008)

I also got my free 181 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Woooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have not really played with my stuff yet I will tommorow when Iam off and will do swatches


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I just got Sharkskin love it, it looks gorgeous with blue flame and a little bit climate blue in the crease with solar white as a highlight._

 
I just found another combo I love, (I took all my makeup off and re applied it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Warming trend on the lid, solar white to highlight and cool heat in the crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took a picture.





I also had Pleasantry on my cheeks and sugar trance  on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Cool heat, my favourite collection this year.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 7, 2008)

You look stunning Luceuk. Iam so glad I got pleasantry !!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad I got it too, I nearly didn't because people were saying it's like Sweetness but I don't see much of a similarity. It's much more pigmented and easier to blend than Sweetness.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Gentle but that's the only one of the eight I got  where I don't just need to use a tiny bit, I have to layer it to show up on me (NC20)


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 7, 2008)

I washed the 181 brush and black dye came out, which was quite weird as I've never experienced that before. Anyone else had this?


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 7, 2008)

Well mine hasnt come today. I emailed them, and got a reply back, pretty quick. Saying it would deffo get sent today. So hopfully I'll get it tommorrow (if they do it next day del, like they sometimes do) Or wednesday. Both the brushes are still listed in the order. So I hope I get them. 

Right I have decided after seeing all these pretty pictures and reviews I am going to get some more of the sonic chic blush.
 I have had to limit myself to 3 more (Ive already got love thing coming). 
But Ive got my eye on 4. Which are Danity, Gentle , Warm Soul and Pleasantry. 
So could one of you lovely girls, tell me which one to ditch in your opinion which is the least nice one. Thanks!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misstwiggwinkle* 

 
_But Ive got my eye on 4. Which are Danity, Gentle , Warm Soul and Pleasantry. 
So could one of you lovely girls, tell me which one to ditch in your opinion which is the least nice one. Thanks!_

 
I would ditch Gentle. I hope you get your order tomorrow


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks girls. Think I will bin gentle then. Ive got a light pink blush. So that seems to be the one, i dont really need. Thanks for the help.
I'll keep you updated if I get both the brushes.


----------



## madame_morbid (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I washed the 181 brush and black dye came out, which was quite weird as I've never experienced that before. Anyone else had this?_

 
It's quite common for dye to come out on the first couple of times a brush is cleaned, especially if the water isn't totally cold.


----------



## Wintertulip (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone know how fast these are selling out at shops/counters?  The Spanish one near me still doesn't have them, and I can't get to a London counter until Friday. I'm probably worrying about nothing, but the reviews for these sound so good!

Edit: By 'these' I mean the Sonic Chic blushers!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2008)

my cool heat stuff arrived yesterday. all i bought was climate blue, warm chill and tropic glow slimshine. and i love all 3! will have a play with them today!


----------



## Jot (Jul 8, 2008)

luceuk - you look beautiful. make me wish i'd got more from cool heat!!!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 8, 2008)

*****


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 8, 2008)

I have on Dainty today and it is gorgeous!! I have had it on for about 4 hours now and the staying power is great!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 8, 2008)

I got my order today and the 2 free brushes!!! - whoo hoo, Im made up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I adore 'love thing'. its so pretty and rosey. My other 3, are coming tomorrow. Got them on next day delievery. Cant wait


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 8, 2008)

*****


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish I ordered that other brush now lol, but Iam still chuffed I got one for free
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish I'd ordered the 189 in my big order then I might have got it, but at least I got one free brush


----------



## melliquor (Jul 8, 2008)

My order came today and I got the free brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 8, 2008)

*****


----------



## Wintertulip (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Jasminbarley-that was a good idea!
I ended up going into central really early this morning anyway(well 10 am)- chanced it at Selfridges and there was only one other customer in the MAC area. I ended up with Gentle and Dainty.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 10, 2008)

*****


----------



## Dani California (Jul 10, 2008)

Oooh my little order arrived monday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't had much play with them yet, not sure on my Nuance blush, only tried it really quickly!! WHOA, it is pigmented!! Kinda wish I got Dainty now........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wonder if its anything like springsheen?

Ooh I need to try my Swelter slimshine properly too......looks a nice corally red though. I really want Solar White though, but someone said if you can't get it, Shroom is a good dupe!!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 10, 2008)

*****


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Oooh my little order arrived monday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't had much play with them yet, not sure on my Nuance blush, only tried it really quickly!! WHOA, it is pigmented!! 

 I really want Solar White though, but someone said if you can't get it, Shroom is a good dupe!!_

 

Nuance seemed to be the most popular at our counter... its my favourite.  And yes, they are soooo pigmented! Lol... I had a right disaster with it last sat, I put on too much and then put studio fix on top to calm it down... bad idea! Had to take it all off and start again!

I personally dont think Shroom and Solar White are similar at all.  There is no gold in shroom at all... its a beigy white and satin in texture so doesnt have the shimmer that Solar White does as a frost.  Solar White is a like more a cross between Vex and Nylon... in my opinion.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 11, 2008)

On me solar white is just like woodwinked which I have and hardly wear....


----------



## Jot (Jul 11, 2008)

didn't get my brushes but my order was cheeky


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_didn't get my brushes but my order was cheeky_

 
Aww thats too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lol your order was cheeky though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## melliquor (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_didn't get my brushes but my order was cheeky_

 
Sorry you didn't get your brushes... lol.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 11, 2008)

*****


----------



## Dani California (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_^^

I've got Dainty but I don't have Springsheen, so unfortunately can't comment on how they compare but a number of people in the main collection thread are saying how much nicer the MBs are compared to the perm MAC blushes.  I think someone even said that they were nicer than the NARS blushes!  A lot of people seem to be getting Dainty, especially the paler people - so if you want it, I'd buy it as soon as possible.  It's been mentioned that 6 of the more popular MBs will be re-promoted in the Autumn minerals collection but, unfortunately, I still think this is no guarantee that your personal favourite will come back.

RE Solar White vs Shroom.  On me (Asian NC15), Solar White looks more pinky champagne in the pan but swatches a lovely beigey gold; Shroom looks opalescent creamy beige in the pan but swatches more champagne (pinky beige).  Your mileage may vary though - some people say that they don't get any pink in Shroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh thanks for that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may take a look again at my counter, see what they have left, re: dainty and solar white, I thought solar white was lovely, great neutral and I love my neutrals


----------



## Dani California (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Nuance seemed to be the most popular at our counter... its my favourite.  And yes, they are soooo pigmented! Lol... I had a right disaster with it last sat, I put on too much and then put studio fix on top to calm it down... bad idea! Had to take it all off and start again!

I personally dont think Shroom and Solar White are similar at all.  There is no gold in shroom at all... its a beigy white and satin in texture so doesnt have the shimmer that Solar White does as a frost.  Solar White is a like more a cross between Vex and Nylon... in my opinion._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I just loved Solar White, why the heck I didn't just get it when I was at my counter .........I think i was just quickly browsing before heading off somewhere else. 

The blush is lovely though.....am gonna wear it properly tomorrow to try it out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jot, sorry you didn't get the brushes hun, it was worth a try though!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 11, 2008)

I love solar white, I have been wearing it everyday since I got it, it goes with everything. I LOVE THIS COLLECTION!!


----------



## blacktulip (Jul 16, 2008)

Since you are debating about Sonic Chic here as well I have a question: does anyone know when are they comming out in Germany and Austria?


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2008)

i FINALLY ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ive ordered :
COOL HEAT
e/s: solar white, climate blue, warming trend
s/s: high 90's, tropic glow

FLASHTRONIC
l/g: sonicvibe, cultureclash

SONIC CHIC
dainty
gentle

and from the perm line:
e/s: omega (this will double as a brow powder for me), amber lights, bronze
fix+ (FINALLY!)
and hug me lipstick

i've been trying to get into more neutrals because i don't own too many and ill be starting a new job soon and want to have nice neutral makeup


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 22, 2008)

*****


----------



## Patricia (Jul 22, 2008)

congrats on the job becky!!

aaarrrrgh i also want dainty, don't know what to do!!!


----------



## wikdwich (Aug 16, 2008)

Can anyone get me a climate blue if these are still availiable in the UK? Im willing to wheel and deal!


----------

